# 4" PVC Pipe to 4" Dust Collection Hose



## TajBuilder (Aug 6, 2008)

You can also heat schedule 40 PVC with a heat gun to soften it and push a dust fitting into it to make a snug fit. There's a youtube video on home made cyclone separators that shows how to do it but I don't have the link.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

hmm. ill have to search for that link.. if anyone has it already, can you save a fella some trouble?


----------



## TajBuilder (Aug 6, 2008)

Found it here:






Reference is 15:31 into the video.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I used coupling found at Lowes for my simple PVC system. Like your set up better!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

And why does 6" pvc pipe cost $42 / 10-ft while 4" costs$ 12 / 10-ft? It's only 50% more material at 3x the price.

Still, I've been fixin' to upgrade my DC and the fittings are the thing that run the price up.

That 6" pipe is has straight ends, and a 6" coupler is another $12.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> And why does 6" pvc pipe cost $42 / 10-ft while 4" costs$ 12 / 10-ft? It s only 50% more material at 3x the price.
> 
> Still, I ve been fixin to upgrade my DC and the fittings are the thing that run the price up.
> 
> ...


Look for a local HVAC supplier. They'll most likely will have 26ga or better piping and fittings at a better price than PVC. I just posed a source for Central Florida as they were FAR cheaper than PVC.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, Rayne. I'll look into it.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

You can get a Sch40 to S&D adapter for about $2.00, a stub of S&D and you've got it… Or just run 4" S&D if you are using 4" at all. It's less expensive, and fits the hose just fine.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

> And why does 6" pvc pipe cost $42 / 10-ft while 4" costs$ 12 / 10-ft? It s only 50% more material at 3x the price.
> 
> Still, I ve been fixin to upgrade my DC and the fittings are the thing that run the price up.
> 
> ...


I used to work in plastics and also the industrial heater industry that supplied the heaters to the extruders of pipe.
The big cost difference is in three areas - bigger molds and larger extruders, LOTS more storage, and the cost of shipment, since you cannot get anywhere near the footage of 6" pipe on a truck that you can with 4". Oh, and QC - lots harder to fill and extrude 6" since there is a lot more wall thickness to keep filled, so it comes out slower.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, *that* explains it! 

I can't seem to find the S&D listed online at HD or Lowes. I just need to go into the stores and look. It's the Sch40, that's $42 / 10 ft.

On another thread, there was a sheet metal guy who said you can make your own metal fittings - even Y's and elbows more easily than you think. So… I've ordered a 1922 book on sheet metal "development" as they call it. I've got tin snips and gloves. It's worth a try. Maybe I'll end up with metal ducts after all.

I've seen the youtoob video of making reducers yourself out of straight PVC pipe with a heat gun and some shop-made dies. That seems worth doing too - and a lot easier than making reducers out of sheet metal, no matter how good the book might be.

Apologies to the original poster - who was reviewing Rockler's fittings.

-Paul


----------



## abish0220 (Sep 25, 2017)

lowes has 4inch to 3 inch sewer reducers that are $2 and 4 inch dc hose fits on no problem.


----------



## trevor7428 (Oct 9, 2015)

> lowes has 4inch to 3 inch sewer reducers that are $2 and 4 inch dc hose fits on no problem.
> 
> - abish0220


+1 that's what I did. Its not a perfect fit like Rockler. But it works just fine. 4" house fits on the 3" side of the reducer and just use a normal hose clamp.


----------

